# My younger brother has more money than me



## eightthirty (Mar 18, 2006)

Those of you who have children in h.s. or have younger siblings in h.s. or whatnot can understand. My 16 year old part time working brother has more money than me. Sadness. Anybody with me?


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 18, 2006)

My brother is 17 and has a car and def more spending money than me!


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 18, 2006)

Spending money. That's they keyword!!! I was there once. I remember my parents borrowing $800 from me (ha!) to fix their AC, so they didn't have to pay interest on their CC's even though they could've easily done so. Never say never. I'd like to think I wouldn't do that to my kiddo, but you never know.


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 18, 2006)

I think I had more spending money as teen than I do now(I guess obviously since adulthood has brought expenses lol) I gave my Mom some money too in HS(I had a few jobs). I want to teach my daughter early about money-hopefully so she is wise and doesn't make some of the mistakes I have made in the past. I used to hate hearing the ole "money doesn't grow on trees" -i am sure I will use it myself someday lol


----------



## susanks1 (Mar 18, 2006)

My son works at Microsoft and makes double what I make in a year. So I know how you feel. I am just hoping he can take care of me when I am old.


----------



## pieced (Mar 18, 2006)

I don't have any syblings, so I feel like the whole world has more money than I... :wassatt:


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 18, 2006)

I guess I can't identify here, the little money I make at work, I don't pay bills with. Maybe just my cell phone.


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 18, 2006)

Plus, being a parent and adult has brought on more responsibilities and things to pay for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 18, 2006)

I know, but I miss those days. :icon_roll

Fortunately, I have a wonderful son! :icon_love


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 19, 2006)

i made more than my older bro and sis for a long time. i even made more than my mom did. i've lent her thousands of dollars, but she's my mommy and i never told her to pay me back, but she still did...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamslam (Mar 19, 2006)

My little brother is not in his teens anymore, but when he was, he always did better than me. He was always very responsible and successfull. I remember when I was 22, married, pregnant and broke, he was paying cash for his first truck and starting to talk about colleges. That made me feel like such a loser. Now he's got a master's degree, an awesome job, a great wife who also has an awesome job, and no kids yet so they have a lot of $$. Fortunately, he's a nice guy so I can't hold anything against him.

And, I tell my kids, you ARE going to college, no question!!! I love my kids and am at peace with the way my life is but always wished I'd gone to college.


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 19, 2006)

oh no, im the oldest, i hope my sister wont make more money than me! lol!


----------



## Pauline (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry hon,i can't identlfy with this situation. I hope you're luck changes and you get a great job with good wages! Ask your Brother to treat you to a CD to celebrate his good fortune!


----------



## babykitty219 (Mar 20, 2006)

WOW!  Must be nice for him!


----------



## Laura (Mar 20, 2006)

My sister definitely has more spending money than me and she only works part time (she's in college). She gets double pay on Sundays (which she always works) plus she is now trained as manager for Sunday shifts so she gets extra money for that too. She gets treble pay on bank-holiday Mondays (which she always works too!)

But she's not addicted to make-up like I am and my car costs more to run than hers.


----------



## linda46125 (Mar 20, 2006)

My younger brother works 15 hours a week, I work 37.5 and he gets more than half what I get each week in fact its closer to 2/3 of what I get:scared: , It just aint fair the way the world works!!!


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 20, 2006)

Ya know, the one thing I can say is that I'm glad I'm not a teenager in today's world. The things they have to go through have magnified ten-fold since I was a teen.


----------



## breathless (Apr 11, 2006)

fortunately, no. buut, i'll answer this question again in a year or so. when i have the baby, i'm sure my sisters will be richer then i am. =] haha.


----------



## gemgirl (May 12, 2006)

My brother went to a private school and has an engineering degree. I went to a public high school and dropped out 3 months to graduation and went straight into an apprenticeship and I earn the same sometime more than him. Ha Ha


----------



## eightthirty (May 12, 2006)

Wow fab for you! It's nice to know people can overcome things like that.


----------

